# Lewis the Legend



## Nicholas82555 (Apr 26, 2010)

Joe Lewis was destined to be great from his early days. Credit should be given to Lee for refining and alerting Lewis to the finer points BUT Lewis was a formidable opponent long before then. The only thing that probably got in his way was no full/hard contact at that time.

I use to read as many articles on him as a teenager in the Black Belt magazine. His strength and perfecture of the reverse punch and side kick was legendy. If u ever get a chance to view some of the OLD Black Belt magazine, he literally ripped a gi sleeve off setting up for a side kick and even bent an equally aggressive great name Thomas LaPupplet over with his renowned side kick.

I stopped by an Okinawa Style dojo on my way home from school one day and had the chance to asked the sensei about Lewis. All he said was, it didn't matter how tall or heavy you were, if Joe caught you with his side kick he would literally lift you off the floor.


----------



## twendkata71 (Apr 29, 2010)

*I have met Master Lewis. He has so much knowledge to give on fight manipulation and tactics*


----------



## repz (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah, lewis is awesome. Lewis and Wallace, those were my heroes growing up, especially since I started with a karate/american kickboxing style.


----------



## Nicholas82555 (Apr 30, 2010)

I wanted to be another Joe Lewis when I was a teenager but I realized being 5'4" wasn't going to cut it so therefore I had to adopt a new method of attack and defense. I learn quickly when I got stationed in Korea and got mopped by my teacher until I stepped to the side and caught him with a clean roundhouse. He was all smiles then because I got his point without a word said)) You're strong but too short to go heads up with a taller and just as equally strong opponent. Ouchh))


----------



## seasoned (May 1, 2010)

This thread brings back many many awesome memories of tournaments I attended in Binghamton, NY in the 60's held by Hidy Ochiai. This tournament drew many notables, with Joe Lewis being one of them.


----------



## Nicholas82555 (May 2, 2010)

If the truth were to be known, I very impartial to the old school of competitors like Lewis, LaPuppet, Norris and a whole host of names I could go on and on and on. What I saw in them which sorely lacks in competition today is strong, near perfect, committed thrown techniques. Techniques that weren't just thrown and hoping for a desired effect but to focus and intent. They may have been one or two techniques in their arsenal but the perfection of that techniques you would not won't to get caught with.


----------



## Omar B (May 2, 2010)

Lewis is a legend.  I love the old school 60's and 70's environment surrounding karate, Joe Lewis, Bill Wallace, Chuck Norris and his crew, Pat Johnson, Ed Parker, Benny The Jet.  Man, I wish I was around back then.


----------



## seasoned (May 2, 2010)

Jeff Smith, Monster man eddy, could also be added to the list. I was a brown belt at the time, but these guys could turn it on. Not to diminish the New York talent, but we did give them a run for their money. I won't mention names but, there was a dojo out of Rochester, NY called the Purple Dragons. An unknown from that dojo broke the ribs of one of these notables with a spinning back kick. Lucky kick I guess. Those were the days......


----------



## Omar B (May 2, 2010)

Yeah man, going back and reading those old issues of Black Belt (especially since they are all online now) makes me so jealous.  Not only was the training more brutal back then, but so where the fighters.  I guess this was before the kids got to it.


----------

